# my yummy mac collection ♥



## maclove1 (Aug 11, 2008)

im still new to mac. i have a huge store brand makeup lot but i fig i would share mac only for now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






























this is a lip brush from Estee Lauder.













 a better pic 
i aded my fav 2 glosses from" bath body beyond "


----------



## nleslie (Aug 11, 2008)

Aw, cute collection!
I envy your lip stuff. Seriously, I only have 4 Mac lip things. ^^


----------



## melliquor (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice collection.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 11, 2008)

nice stufff


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 11, 2008)

new to mac? your collections are great


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## maclove1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_new to mac? your collections are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i guess im not new to mac but i said kinda becouse i started buying mac during the christmas time "the silver pallet "was the first thing i purchased and i only buy the holly day items and limeted additon makeup  and my collection compared to others is small  .


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 9, 2008)

_check Out My Sale Page xD_


----------



## gio (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## TDoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice! Damn, girl...you hit Heatherette HARD!! lol
I love all the lip stuff!!!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 9, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  I can't wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## nunu (Oct 9, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Nice! Damn, girl...you hit Heatherette HARD!! lol
I love all the lip stuff!!!!!_

 
lol  ,it was worth it i love the color pink and the colors of the makeup.


----------

